# Suri says "wook at me I'm 5 months old"



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I had to take a few pics since Suri won't be a puppy for much longer. My little girl is now 5 months old today! I love this pink bow from Cat & Remy. This pink dress is beautiful from Bijoudog (Kt & Shiloh) but Suri couldn't stand still enough for me to get a good pic! Thank you Aunties!

Thanks for looking everyone! :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a doll she is!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Suri is too precious! I just love her!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Suri is soooooooooooo pretty. Love her face!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are great shots  How does Romo get along with her?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh Wow! She has the cutest little face!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

adorable :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Those are great shots  How does Romo get along with her?


Thanks Brit. I am going to need some good tips on how to do a really good top knot tho. I see that a strand is a bit loose. Cosy would never stand for that! :HistericalSmiley:

Romo and Suri get along so well. They really love eachother. They look for eachother when one is in another room and it's the cutest thing to watch. In the beginning I worried about leaving them alone for even a minute but now they play so great that I am not as paranoid. :thumbsup: I did take some pics of Romo too but uh let's just say he is in need of another good hair cut.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> oh Wow! She has the cutest little face!!!


Oh but you know how I LOVE Bisou's wittle face! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suri looks like a little princess.:wub::wub: So totally regal but also so darn cute.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Suri looks like a little princess.:wub::wub: So totally regal but also so darn cute.


 
"regal"? lol. Maybe more so cuz of her top knot bow sticking up so high looks like a tiara? :HistericalSmiley: I can't wait for her to have that long lush hair to do lot's of pigtails and top knots. Thank you Sue. Suri sends cute Tyler lot's of noselicks! :wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think you could get much cuter that this... Beautiful....


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Suri's big girl top know is darliing!!! She is still so much puppy and such a doll!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG! She is gorgeous Soo Mi! From what I hear she's got a great personality too! I am so looking forward to more photos! She is a beautiful model! Your top knot isn't half bad either!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub:Suri! What a pretty face!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

SO PRECIOUS!!!!!:wub:



Snow White said:


> I had to take a few pics since Suri won't be a puppy for much longer. My little girl is now 5 months old today! I love this pink bow from Cat & Remy. This pink dress is beautiful from Bijoudog (Kt & Shiloh) but Suri couldn't stand still enough for me to get a good pic! Thank you Aunties!
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone! :heart:
> 
> ...


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

awwww i love the bow! it is perfect on her little face


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

wow, she is just beautiful! I cant believe how diffrent her and Ponyo look. My little Ponyo is about to be 5 months old tomorrow! (I am going to be posting another pic thread! )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love that sweet baby doll face!! :wub::wub: I am sending kisses to sweet Suri


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be still my heart~~~so darling in her new dress and bow!!!! I love her darling little face!!!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is simply precious.:wub: You can tell by looking at that wee face she has lots of things she's thinking about getting into. I bet she's tons of fun.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

There's my little girl Suri!! She is growing up into such a beautiful princess. :wub::wub::wub: The dress and bow look gorgeous on her! I heart Suri! :wub2:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Des - she's just precious!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Des - she's just precious!!


Suri is Soo's girl and Se Ri is Des' girl


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! She's so gorgeous! Making me want a Korean malt!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

mrs10 said:


> OMG! She is gorgeous Soo Mi! From what I hear she's got a great personality too! I am so looking forward to more photos! She is a beautiful model! Your top knot isn't half bad either!


Oh her sweet personality is even more beautiful! I am still waiting for your grooming videos! :thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love her cute little face! Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> wow, she is just beautiful! I cant believe how diffrent her and Ponyo look. My little Ponyo is about to be 5 months old tomorrow! (I am going to be posting another pic thread! )


Thank you. Ponyo is a cutie! I can't wait to see Ponyo's pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Des - she's just precious!!


 


remy said:


> Suri is Soo's girl and Se Ri is Des' girl


 

My Suri is from Shinemore and Des's Se Ri is from Sunnydales. :thumbsup: Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

remy said:


> There's my little girl Suri!! She is growing up into such a beautiful princess. :wub::wub::wub: The dress and bow look gorgeous on her! I heart Suri! :wub2:


 
We :heart: Remy.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What darling photos of Suri! She's a little doll!

Thanks so much for sharing! Her top knot is way too cute! :wub:
Alexandra


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! She's growing up beautifully!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What pretty little thing... toooooooo Cute!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh that face is SO kissable !!!!! I love it... Now, where is Romo??? awwh i hope I can see the two of them together ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute i love her little face shes adorable.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Suri is soooooooo adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Suri is one beautiful little Malt. I am so glad I got to meet her and her mommy at Nationals.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> awwwh that face is SO kissable !!!!! I love it... Now, where is Romo??? awwh i hope I can see the two of them together ^_^
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat. OK, I am posting one of Romo today but only for you. Actually he graduated from puppy class so it's little brag too.:blush: Now I am a bit embarrassed since the trainer took the pic today with my cell phone so don't criticize the photo. :HistericalSmiley:



lynda said:


> Suri is one beautiful little Malt. I am so glad I got to meet her and her mommy at Nationals.


It was very nice to meet you and yours! Hopefully we can do it again next year! :aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is very pretty. :wub: Love her head and expression.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, she is growing up so fast . . .5 months oh boy . she is going to be a beautiful girl . . .her face is soooo precious I just want to smother that little black button nose of hers :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Suri honestly looks like a stuffed animal, she is gorgeous!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Seri sure is a little beauty. I think it is safe to say we alllllllllll love her face!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is absolutely a beautiful baby !!! she has a to die for face , dolce loves her!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is simply adorable!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

If I didn't see Suri myself, I would have thought that was a stuffed animal! How cute is she with her little bow!! Great job on her top knot!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Tina said:


> She is very pretty. :wub: Love her head and expression.


Thank you Tina, it is even more special coming from a breeder. 



Tiger's Mom said:


> awww, she is growing up so fast . . .5 months oh boy . she is going to be a beautiful girl . . .her face is soooo precious I just want to smother that little black button nose of hers :wub:


Awww Suri can't wait to have a play date with Se Ri. :chili:






uniquelovdolce said:


> she is absolutely a beautiful baby !!! she has a to die for face , dolce loves her!


omg that is such an awesome compliment! :thumbsup:



Maisie and Me said:


> Seri sure is a little beauty. I think it is safe to say we alllllllllll love her face!!


awwww, that is a sweeeet thing to say! Thank you! :wub:




roxybaby22 said:


> Suri honestly looks like a stuffed animal, she is gorgeous!!! :wub::wub::wub:





moshi melo said:


> If I didn't see Suri myself, I would have thought that was a stuffed animal! How cute is she with her little bow!! Great job on her top knot!


Maybe I should get one of those stuffed animals made! I love it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Suri is sooo beautiful. I love the pics!!!


----------

